# Neve no Sarzedo (Covilhã) em 28.01.2011



## Serrano (31 Jan 2011 às 10:28)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Não foi propriamente um grande nevão, mas já deu para matar saudades da neve, ainda por cima, eu não estava por estes lados quando nevou bastante no final de Novembro.


----------



## actioman (31 Jan 2011 às 18:27)

Belo momentos Serrano! 


Quantos de nós gostaríamos de ter estado no teu lugar! 
É lugar que não conheço, já vi por lá as placas, mas nunca por ai me assomei! 

Sortudo! 

Obrigado pela partilha, neve é SEMPRE bem-vinda!


----------

